# GKF Little Tybee Camp n Paddle?



## mdgreco191 (Jan 13, 2017)

Anyone planning on attending this in March?  

Me and my friend are thinking about joining and attending this and the meet and greet in February.


----------



## mdgreco191 (Jan 18, 2017)

Shoot,  looks like me and my friend will be the only ones on little Tybee that weekend from the overwhelming response on this forum!


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 21, 2017)

Wait, what?
More info?


----------



## mdgreco191 (Jan 21, 2017)

http://georgiakayakfishing.com/event/little-tybee-island-camp-n-paddle/


----------



## Josey (Jan 22, 2017)

I presume this trip is going to the north end of the Little Tybee.  I haven't been to that end, but I wouldn't suggest camping at the south end.  I've done the south end, and wouldn't go through the trouble or cost again.

From the pictures I've seen, the north end looks far prettier, and friendlier for camping.


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 22, 2017)

I signed up.  
I don't see any issues with my schedule at this time.  THat looks good. 

I have wanted to do something like this.  So here we go.


----------



## dhardy87 (Jan 24, 2017)

I've signed up. Have either one of you ever been?


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 24, 2017)

Nope. But want to camp on a beach.  So here we go


----------



## Josey (Jan 24, 2017)

Confirming what I thought (north end) by looking at the pictures, I have to say that is THE best kind of campsite to find.  Sand, ocean breeze and sounds, salt smells, campfire......

Trust me - the south end ain't like that.  Still kind of a cool place, but not nearly as pretty or nice for camping.  Just one small hilltop and one little gully campsite.  And lots, and lots of very bold raccoons (to the point of being quite annoying while eating and having to secure everything against them).  And no real beach, without swimming across a creek to get to it, and then some hiking.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Jan 24, 2017)

Wish I could make this. Have been wanting to do a trip like this for some time now. Got other travel plans with the family around the same time though.
Look forward to some pics of the trip and will definitely be keeping an eye out for other trips in the future.


----------



## Hilsman (Jan 26, 2017)

Just signed up


----------



## mdgreco191 (Jan 27, 2017)

Awesome!  See y'all there!


----------



## savreds (Jan 27, 2017)

Being from the area, I have camped over there a few times in a couple of different places. From the pictures it looks like its at the south end of the inlet into the Back River. One of my sons has camped there a couple of times, sleeping in his ENO strung up in those trees. Its a nice spot, BUT, being it's on the ocean side it could be a bear to launch and recover there if you get any kind of wind out of the east. Hopefully y'all will have good weather and that's not a factor. If I remember right that's about a 2 1/2 mile paddle from the ramp at Alley 3. If you park at Alley 3 make sure that you have enough time in the meters there to keep the Tybee Island parking Nazis from leaving you an expensive welcome "gift"! If it's not a marked spot DON'T  park there even if there is plenty of room, ask me how I know!
There is another camping site a little closer to the ramp up in a little creek that is only accessable from about mid tide up, unless it has changed which it usually does from year to year.
It's a good place to fish, my oldest son won the youth division and finished 2nd in the open the year that they held the tournament out of Coffee Bluff Marina winning TWO yaks and a paddle and pfd. He caught his slam fishing right out of the beach just inside the start of the inlet.


----------



## mdgreco191 (Jan 27, 2017)

savreds said:


> Being from the area, I have camped over there a few times in a couple of different places. From the pictures it looks like its at the south end of the inlet into the Back River. One of my sons has camped there a couple of times, sleeping in his ENO strung up in those trees. Its a nice spot, BUT, being it's on the ocean side it could be a bear to launch and recover there if you get any kind of wind out of the east. Hopefully y'all will have good weather and that's not a factor. If I remember right that's about a 2 1/2 mile paddle from the ramp at Alley 3. If you park at Alley 3 make sure that you have enough time in the meters there to keep the Tybee Island parking Nazis from leaving you an expensive welcome "gift"! If it's not a marked spot DON'T  park there even if there is plenty of room, ask me how I know!
> There is another camping site a little closer to the ramp up in a little creek that is only accessable from about mid tide up, unless it has changed which it usually does from year to year.
> It's a good place to fish, my oldest son won the youth division and finished 2nd in the open the year that they held the tournament out of Coffee Bluff Marina winning TWO yaks and a paddle and pfd. He caught his slam fishing right out of the beach just inside the start of the inlet.



Thanks for the info.  I appreciate it!


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 29, 2017)

This trip is the same weekend as opening day of turkey season.

I'm out.


----------



## HydraYak (Feb 1, 2017)

I'm going to the Tybee Island Camp and Paddle!


----------



## HydraYak (Feb 7, 2017)

Our Buddy Karl Frianela from Tybee Fish Co will be aiding us in the parking situation on Tybee and possibly a pontoon shuttle for gear/coolers.


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 8, 2017)

I've never done any fishing off the coast. I'm goin tonight to buy a salt water rod and reel for  a trip I'm taking next weekend to do some squid fishing. That should be an interesting trip.  My question is what kind of lures should I get and what type of line do y'all recommend?  Like I said I'm new to the salt water fishing so any advise is appreciated. 

Also does a reg fishing license work or do I need something else?


----------



## HydraYak (Feb 8, 2017)

Great questions Hilsman... I'll answer as best I can.

So lures and line are going to depend on the species of fish that you're targeting and the style of fishing.

Personally, for an inshore CASTING setup, i prefer a spinning reel (Penn Conflict CFT5000 on a Penn Battalion rod), 30lb braided mainline and a 3 or 4 foot of flurocarbon leader. 

With this setup, you can cast a mile thanks to the braided mainline. You can use different size or material leaders based on the species(lure) your fishing for;

trout & flounder = 4' 8-12lb flurocarbon
redfish = 4' 14-20lb flurocarbon
Kings & Spanish = 3' piano wire
tarpon = 4' of 40lb mono

Just swap out the leader and lure, and you're ready to target a different species. 

If you want to troll, I wouldn't use the above setup. I do have braid on some of my trolling rigs. But if your bait spins in the current it can twist up your line that will soon twist around the tip of your rod. Bad things happen when you have a bait in the water at zero drag. You'll want a conventional reel or a reel with dual drag (like a Shimano Baitrunner). With these reels, you can set a line, then set the reel to strike indicator on a loose drag. That way when the fish takes the bait, it's able to swim off with the bait/line, drawing line from the reel and making a loud zzzzzzzzzzzz sound. And giving you time to pull the rod from the rod holder and lock down the drag for the fight.

At Tybee Island, most of the fishing will be casting for trout, reds and flounder. So a spinning reel on an inshore rod, with 20lb braid and light clear leaders is the way to go. You'll be able to fish lures or bait. Get small swivels to attached the two lines. Circle hooks for bait. As for lures; Gulp on a Jighead is a favorite of many. Any shrimp or small baitfish imitator; spooks, swimbaits, rattletraps, DOA.


----------



## SanfordGoPro (Feb 16, 2017)

This is going to be an awesome trip. One of my top 5 camping spots ever.


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 23, 2017)

Any one know where they are meeting sat morning and what time?  I cant find any info anywhere.


----------



## Chap (Mar 23, 2017)

I'm not going to be able to make it but I think most of the information is available on the GKF Facebook page.  Hope you guys going have lots of fun.


----------



## HydraYak (Mar 23, 2017)

Packing for Tybee now! Leaving in the am. If anyone decides to come out last minute we'll be the campsite of 20+ on Little Tybee this weekend.... hard to miss!


----------



## mdgreco191 (Mar 24, 2017)

From Hydrayak:

Ok so there's a boat ramp on the south side of the island, just behind the strip. The ramp is called the Boat Dock on Google Maps. There should be some GKF trucks with stickers there by the time you get there. From there, it's a straight paddle south across the channel to Little Tybee Island. The Camp will be on the beach facing the Atlantic.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Mar 24, 2017)

Have fun guys! Really wish I could have made this one. On the list for sure. We'll be taking the boats home to FL next week to paddle around P-cola and Destin.


----------



## mdgreco191 (Mar 27, 2017)

Got back yesterday from Little Tybee. We had a lot of fun with everyone. Great group of guys that made us kayak newbies feel welcome. 

Can't wait to hit the water again with this group at Fort Pickens and Jekyll!


----------



## HydraYak (Mar 27, 2017)

Man I had a blast too. Tybee is just a cool place to camp; soft sand, fishing, campfires on the beach and perfect hammock trees. Glad ya'll came out!


----------



## HydraYak (Mar 29, 2017)

Here's my video from the GKF Tybee Island event...


----------



## T-N-T (Mar 29, 2017)

Just when I was going to ask for pics...... There is a sweet video to watch.

THanks or that Hydrayak!

I plan on doing this in the coming weeks.  Just have to nail down the exact weekend.....


Looks awesome!


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 30, 2017)

Nice video!!  I had a great time and enjoyed meeting everyone


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 30, 2017)

How did the ascend preform for you in the salt Hils?


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 31, 2017)

It wasn't too bad.  It was only the 2nd time Ive had it out.  I had way more stuff than I needed for an over night trip and Im sure the extra weight didn't help.  It was nice and stable, and a little tuff paddling against the tide.


----------



## redneckhunter31510 (Mar 31, 2017)

Great video! How was the fishing?


----------

